# Computer stereo project!!! Really ELITE stereo.



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay - it doesn't look like my Morel Supreme carbon fiber 6.5" midranges are going to sell. This means I'm starting the planning on a wicked computer stereo. Space is at a premium so I am going to make this as small as possible.

I've already decided I'm going to do a small subwoofer enclosure with two 8" peerless SLS drivers and a rectangular port.

I'm going to use passive crossovers and match the Morel mids with some tweeters, but nothing *too* extravagant because I'm going to need money for amps and a crossover / equalizer. 

I am thinking about making very simple sealed enclosures to minimize space since this is a computer stereo in a rather small room. I will need suggestions on enclosure size / baffle construction, and etc.

I'll also need help designing the subwoofer box because I have never built a vented enclosure of any kind.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I could design your subwoofer enclosure BassBox Pro if you point me to the T/S parameters!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds fun! I had 2 sets of Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 systems that were both either damaged or electronically defective so I took the horn/3" mid sets, removed the control pods/electronics and hooked them up to my older Technics 5.1 AVR along w/a Tangband 740c 8" sub in a sealed .7cf box and 240w PE plate amp...

Love it and plenty of headroom w/the 100x5...I'm already thinking of adding the 2nd set of horn/3" mids and a center channel

Jeremy


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

I cleared some room and can fit my other pet project into my computer room now. I'm going to mate these speakers with a beastly 1000wrms subwoofer featuring 3 10" JL w6v1 in a vented enclosure.

I have an important question: what amp should I buy to power these speakers? I'll need something that puts out 150wrms X2 @ 4 ohms. It doesn't need to be anything fancy, just clean, honest 150 watts RMS x 2 @ 4 ohms.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

bd5034 said:


> I cleared some room and can fit my other pet project into my computer room now. I'm going to mate these speakers with a beastly 1000wrms subwoofer featuring 3 10" JL w6v1 in a vented enclosure.
> 
> I have an important question: what amp should I buy to power these speakers? I'll need something that puts out 150wrms X2 @ 4 ohms. It doesn't need to be anything fancy, just clean, honest 150 watts RMS x 2 @ 4 ohms.


seems like quite a bit of power for a set of computer speakers... why so much?


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

bd5034 said:


> I cleared some room and can fit my other pet project into my computer room now. I'm going to mate these speakers with a beastly 1000wrms subwoofer featuring 3 10" JL w6v1 in a vented enclosure.
> 
> I have an important question: what amp should I buy to power these speakers? I'll need something that puts out 150wrms X2 @ 4 ohms. It doesn't need to be anything fancy, just clean, honest 150 watts RMS x 2 @ 4 ohms.


Emotiva UPA-2 should be perfect for you. They make some sweet stuff. If you want balanced inputs you could go with the XPA-2, but that seems like it will be overkill for your application.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

trevordj said:


> Emotiva UPA-2 should be perfect for you. They make some sweet stuff. If you want balanced inputs you could go with the XPA-2, but that seems like it will be overkill for your application.


I think the UPA-2 is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for a great suggestion!



BassBaller5 said:


> seems like quite a bit of power for a set of computer speakers... why so much?


three reasons: 
1 - I have three JL 10w6 V1 collecting dust and I wanted to put them to good use
2 - I have a set of Morel Supreme carbon fiber 6.5" midranges collecting dust and I want to put them to good use 
3 - Altec lansing's 5.1 computer setup just isn't cutting it.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Parts express has a nice 2.1 plate amp for sale. 50RMS @4 sub channel and [email protected] for satellites. I doubt you would need more than that.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> Parts express has a nice 2.1 plate amp for sale. 50RMS @4 sub channel and [email protected] for satellites. I doubt you would need more than that.



I prefer overkill to just enough. Even if I don't use all the available power, I take comfort knowing that I have it available on tap. Just to give you an idea, my emergency floodlight is a 10,000,000 candle power behemoth. You can imagine the idea of a 1000wrms computer subwoofer makes me grin ear-to-ear.

It's definately going to be lol-worthy playing FPS and shaking the house.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I actually just "built" a fully active computer system. It consist of 2 bookshelves w/Seas 5.5" mid and 1" tweeter powered by plate bi-amps w/crossover at 3kHz. The plate amps also have a selectable subsonic filter at OFF/30Hz/60Hz. For the sub, I'm running a 10" sealed sub off a 250W plate amp.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

My hand-held spotlight is HID and I run 1.3KW to my "computer speakers." That power is conservatively rated also out of stout pro amps with their own dedicated 30A service


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

chad said:


> My hand-held spotlight is HID and I run 1.3KW to my "computer speakers." That power is conservatively rated also out of stout pro amps with their own dedicated 30A service



I love this guy.


----------

